# [APP][2.1+][ROOT] Build Prop Tweaker-Tweak your android for performance



## kshark27 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 








*BUILD PROP TWEAKER PRO* 
Hey guys today i wanna share with you guys Build Prop Tweaker Pro, an App that will give a new life to your Android Device. Most of you guys know the power of build.prop file and how tweaking it can improve the performance of your Android Device and take it to next level. For guys who don't know what a build.prop file is, i will give u a head start :

# Buid,prop file is located in your device system folder . It is basically a configuration file that contains build properties. Build properties control how your system runs. You can change your LCD density, improve data speeds, decrease your call ring delay, save battery by increasing your wifi scan interval and more.

# So you can edit these build properties and unlock your device's full potential.

NOTE: Remember all build.prop tweaks may not work for you . But the application contains an intensive set of tweaks that were tested on many devices and then added to the tweak database. Moreover you can also define your own tweaks and save them so that you have a quick way to access them at any time.

Features :

★ More than 40 tweaks bundled along with the app.
★ You can also add your own Tweaks and comments for build properties.
★ Increase Video and Image Quality
★ Improve Booting Speed.
★ Enable or disable boot animation
★ Change LCD Density of a Device
★ Backup and Restore build.prop files. Unlimited backup files supported.
★ Add or remove properties from your build.prop file.








Build Prop Tweaker Pro - Google Play Download








Build Prop Tweaker Lite - Google Play Download

Feel free to contact us at any time regarding any queries about the app :

Website
Customer Support


----------



## kshark27 (Apr 21, 2013)

* reserved


----------

